# Solid on the outside, issues with accuracy and precision



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I was looking at the Wixey Type 1 and Type 2 digital angle gauges a month or two ago and decided to pass. Apparently the Type 2 is accelerometer-based and is no more accurate or precise than a smartphone app. The Type 1 is more accurate and more precise, but it is "always reading" even when the display is off, so it depletes its battery every 6 mos. or so regardless of whether you use it.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

That also seems to be the problem with my HF that I bought. Seems highly accurate, but also seems to be measuring even when the unit is off, and it is a battery hog.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

You are right about these. You can check the accuracy 5 times in a row and get a different reading. I wish I had checked this when I first purchased it.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review. My Wixey has the same problem with the sides not being perpendicular to the base. I get around this simply by always using the base and adjusting the angle by 90 degrees.

As far as the battery, I learned a long time ago to never leave a battery in a digital measuring device. I have been hoping that they had solved the battery drain issue, but it does not sound like it.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for saving me some money, Rick! I've wanted one of these tools to help me cut segments for bowls and whatnot. With my aging eyes, I'll have to rely on digital measuring in the near future, but I'll avoid iGaging. Maybe a Wixey1?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the Type 1 and have had no such issues except for battery drain. I just pop it out when I not in use.

Thanks for the heads up Rick and a very honest review.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Mine is just as bad as yours.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like my experience is pretty normal.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I have had a Wixley for about five years now and I have learned to love it. Mine has magnets on the bottom and one side. When I set the '0' and turn it on the magnetic side it will read 90 or maybe 89.9.
If I turn it on the opposite case side it will give a crazy reading that is not 90.
I find mine to be accurate for the wood shop and more accurate than using the machinist square.

Now, if I were looking for more accuracy, like plotting a trip to the moon, I would expect to pay a bit more for the tool, but for the $39 I paid, I'm really happy with the Wixley.

Battery life is about 6 months, and the battery cost is about $2.75, so that's expendable.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Mike, I've had the same experience with the Wixey. I've never tried all four sides, but the two magnetic sides only vary by 1/100" of a degree. It's the kind of thing that would seem absolutely dead-on if one didn't have the capability of measuring 1/100 of a degree.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah it seems like I'm being nit picky but if I'm going to have a digital protractor that can measure to a hundredth of a degree, then I want it to be somewhat accurate and precise. Otherwise if close is good enough I can just use a regular protractor or the scale on the saw.

Matter of fact there is a company making a plastic protractor just for setting up table saws, the Gauge-It, it looks pretty cool. The only thing holding me back is the price.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

I can vouch that if you leave it stuck on the blade of a Delta compound miter saw and forget about it, when you turn the saw on it'll hit the ceiling and still work fine afterwards. Just a few scratches on the anodized surface. I was impressed that it could survive my stupidity.

I don't think Rick fully stress tested his.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Wixey and have been very happy with it


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I don t think Rick fully stress tested his.
> 
> - BobAnderton


Ha! I have to agree. I did not do any stress testing.


----------

